# 1st week in almeria



## emma1986 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Promised it keep you all posted so here you go...
Just coming to the end of my first week in a very hot almeria. Loving the food, the people, the sun, the sea and the sangria! Still no job yet but ive managed to bag myself some free spanish lessons in exhange for teaching IT! Also managed to sort out a very nice penthouse apartment by la playa for very few euros so apart from the job front all is good 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

emma1986 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Promised it keep you all posted so here you go...
> Just coming to the end of my first week in a very hot almeria. Loving the food, the people, the sun, the sea and the sangria! Still no job yet but ive managed to bag myself some free spanish lessons in exhange for teaching IT! Also managed to sort out a very nice penthouse apartment by la playa for very few euros so apart from the job front all is good
> ...


Hi Emma,
sounds like you've had a good first week!
The temperature will probably go down a bit at the end of the week - it's going to snow in the mountains near me - but it'll still be better than the UK, you can be sure of that!
By the way this post isn't really in the right place and i can't move it. You should be in the spain expat forum...
Hope you continue to enjoy Spain and thanks for letting us know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> By the way this post isn't really in the right place and i can't move it. You should be in the spain expat forum...
> Hope you continue to enjoy Spain and thanks for letting us know


....... as if by magic............Moved!!!!!!

No sooner said than done!!!!

Good luck Emma! Thanks for letting us know 



Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to Spain, Emma! :clap2: Glad you've had a great first week....you've got a Spanish boyfriend, haven't you - I think you mentioned that before....no doubt you'll have a headstart on learning the language then!! And word will soon get around if you're already in an "intercambio" of IT lessons for language tutoring - so well done....hopefully something will come along soon out of those connections for you.

Tally.x


----------

